# 2008 320 Deere won't crank



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

So yesterday morning I picked up a used 2008 John Deere 320 skid steer with 1800 hrs. So of course i'm just like a kid at Christmas and has to go out and play with your new toy. This morning i fired it up pulled it out of the garage used it for a little bit then parked it and turned the engine off. At that time I obviously started scrolling through the menu/functions of its LCD screen so I guess I managed to lock the machine out with the anti theft function. The screen shows LOCKA and LOCK2, On LOCKA I punched in 999 which is a factory code which say unlocked after the numbers are entered. But when you try and crank the engine nothing happens except you can hear the solenoid click. Once you bring the key back to the off position the screen reads LOCK2 then locked after. Do any of you guys know how to get the machine unlocked. I bought the machine from a dealer so ill give them a call tomorrow if i cant get this resolved.

Thanks Mike


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Sounds like your lock system is working. Asking people on the web for the bypass codes to the locks kinda ensures that anyone can come by and pickup your machine. I would probably ask the dealer for new codes anyway to prevent old employees from having access to the machine


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

fireball;1994952 said:


> Sounds like your lock system is working. Asking people on the web for the bypass codes to the locks kinda ensures that anyone can come by and pickup your machine. I would probably ask the dealer for new codes anyway to prevent old employees from having access to the machine


Well a quick Google search will give you the JD factory codes. Anyways the problem ended up being the starter went bad so my local JD dealer came around today and installed the new starter and it started up right away.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Nothing runs like a deere, if you get them started


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Still better than a...

Can't
Afford
Something
Else


----------

